# quick question about series 2 controllers



## OMT (May 10, 2010)

hey i got 2 48v controllers 600A, i got for free, is it possible to series them and connect them both to one pot box so i can get 96v X 600A

thanks


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't think you can, unless someone chimes in otherwise.

If you use one pot there may be interferance that would upset the control of the controllers so it would be better with two pots shafted together to control two controllers. You would need some fine tuning to get them to both power up syncronously. That would require a matched pair of pots and some fine adjustment for max and min stops on each one.

You couldn't 'series' (or parallel) the outputs from the controllers as the PWM wouldn't be in sync.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Yes. Once. Then you have two paper weights and a good reason to buy a controller that can handle higher voltages by itself.


----------



## OMT (May 10, 2010)

okok they were free so thats why i was wondering. i was planning on ordering a cougar or whatever controller soon


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

OMT said:


> okok they were free so thats why i was wondering. i was planning on ordering a cougar or whatever controller soon


So how much would you want for them, shipped to the UK?

My Dad keeps reminding me I promised to build him a tractor.


----------

